# IcontrolAV5 Internet radio



## patthehat (Nov 11, 2014)

I've just down loaded the icontrolAV5 app on to my iPad for the first time. Is it just me or does anyone else get very annoyed with the Internet radio feature of the app? Take your finger off the screen for a second to long and it jumps right back to the beginning of the station list where you have to start all over again. I find the list of preset stations a bit frustrating as well. If the list of station doesn't have one of your choice there's not way you can add it!:huh::foottap:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

to add preset stations i use this method.. 

A. your Pioneer obviously has to be connected to your network - hard wire is preferable to wifi.

B. You'll need to discover your Pioneers IP address on your network / I use windows and it's easily seen in network map.

C. Use Chrome or Internet Explorer to Log In to Pioneer receiver web interface with the IP address. Mine happens to be 198.162.0.102 - youra might vary on your network

D. I use free version of WINAMP to tune in my favorite stations on SHOUTCAST Internet Radio... By right clicking on the scrolling station it allows you to copy the URL address of that station....

E. In the Pioneer web interface under Internet Radio Settings

F. copy/ paste URL of whatever station your trying to save and give it a title.... then click update... it will test the connection to make sure its valid...


----------

